# Diseño Motor, Caja reductora de un motor



## Jesus Eduardo (Oct 19, 2010)

Hola A todos

Soy estudiante de ing electronica

El asunto es q estoy automatizando dos maquinas (compresion inconfinada, corte directo). Para ambas, necesito utilizar un motor a 12 rpm, pero cuyo par vaya aumentando conforme
la muestra de suelo presente mayor resistencia a su confinacion (la carga sobre el motor va aumentando).

Recurro a aquellas personas q sepan diseñar motores, para q me envien algun tipo de documentacion acerca de esto.

Ademas he oido, de las cajas reductores, las cuales ayudan a reducir velocidad con aumento del par del motor. Quisiera documentacion al respecto.

Escucho Cualquier sugerencia, Gracias anticipadas...


----------



## pepechip (Oct 19, 2010)

Hola
Basate en el variador de velocidad centrifugo que disponen las motos de baja cilindrada.


----------



## Jesus Eduardo (Oct 19, 2010)

Muchas Gracias, Estoy buscando documentacion sobre eso.....


----------

